# Old cant took?



## Shawn1313 (Dec 10, 2019)

Anybody seen one of these?


----------



## Tom B. (Dec 10, 2019)

For starters we're not supposed to make new posts in Stickies. 

*Chainsaw Stickies*
All chainsaw stickies are here. Do NOT start threads here. 
See if a moderator can move this thread.
Aside from that it looks like an old or different style load binder.


----------



## Shawn1313 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tom B. said:


> For starters we're not supposed to make new posts in Stickies.
> 
> *Chainsaw Stickies*
> All chainsaw stickies are here. Do NOT start threads here.
> ...





Tom B. said:


> For starters we're not supposed to make new posts in Stickies.
> 
> *Chainsaw Stickies*
> All chainsaw stickies are here. Do NOT start threads here.
> ...


Yes I realized after I posted it, Hopefully it can be moved. Thanks


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 12, 2019)

Shawn1313 said:


> Anybody seen one of these?


Ive not seen one like it.


----------



## sawnami (Dec 17, 2019)

Shawn1313 said:


> Anybody seen one of these?


Looks like a railroad track lifter.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

